

Tinkerers by David Brin - 3d3mon
http://forward.msci.org/tinkerers/graphicnovel.html

======
devmonk
I'm trying to figure out if the character introduced on this page is Cap'n
Crunch, Kenny Rogers, or the Woz:
<http://forward.msci.org/tinkerers/images/page6.jpg>

